# NY custom knife show end of Nov - anyone going?



## alterwisser (Oct 30, 2015)

I know it's mostly non-kitchen knives, but Takeda will be there, for example.

I live like 10 minutes away, so it's a no-brainier for me, but I was curious if anyone else is planing to go, and what day?

It's 20th till 22nd of November in the Westin, Jersey City


----------

